# Schecter Explorer poll: you vote!



## Zado (Oct 19, 2015)

https://schecterguitars.pgtb.me/0QDS2T















We all know the one that must win


----------



## bloc (Oct 19, 2015)

First one looks fantastic


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 19, 2015)

Second one.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't like blood splatter guitars, and the third one is trying too hard. 1st one wins !


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 19, 2015)

The first one is pure sex.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 19, 2015)

The third one for sure.
Thought we'd be over the splatter by now.


----------



## jrstinkfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Release #1 and I will buy that sucker.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 19, 2015)

hard one, but I think I go with #1

I love #3 just as much

..arrrrrrgh.. But #1... Yes, #1


----------



## MattThePenguin (Oct 19, 2015)

The first one with no inlays


----------



## Le Jeff (Oct 19, 2015)

First and last, .... yeah.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish the white one didn't have a pick guard. . . but it still gets my vote!

That blood splatter though


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 19, 2015)

first one with a black pickguard


----------



## Iamatlas (Oct 19, 2015)

Those pickguards though 

They would look a lot better without one, however a smaller one would also be much, much better...... I love explorers but the pickguard covering the entire bottom neck side wing is ugly imo.....


----------



## gabsonuro (Oct 19, 2015)

first


----------



## mperrotti34 (Oct 19, 2015)

why not release all 3 and please everyone?


----------



## Netherhound (Oct 19, 2015)

Hope this leads to a SLS 7 version...


----------



## asher (Oct 19, 2015)

I think the amber sliiiightly edges out the silver.

Both look pretty damn awesome.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 19, 2015)

Hate the blood splatter, love the Floyd. Life is hard. 

Though the slightly tweaked explorer game got crazy seeing as how the Snakebyte has that contoured upper wing. In the age of bevels, that one has me curious.


----------



## Jebe- (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like those cheap Douglas or Agile explorers, but with the price tag (and hopefully QC) multiplied by 5.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 20, 2015)

First without inlays and a Floyd.
Second without inlays.
Third is a turd.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like a destroyer and already seen design.
No thanks


----------



## 693 (Oct 20, 2015)

First one, no doubt!


----------



## chassless (Oct 20, 2015)

i like the pickguards!

i was about to say 3rd, but then i realized i have too many "if they change [x]" for it to completely convince me (including the knobs, the inlays, a better quilt or flame top...) so my vote goes for 1.


----------



## Edika (Oct 20, 2015)

Tough choice but I've wanted a white guitar, an explorer shaped guitar that has an ebony fretboard. So #1 takes my vote. I'd prefer if they put out all three models but I think they're testing the waters with this shape and personally I wouldn't be able to afford all three. I'll be happy if I can afford even the one model that comes out (actually that should be translated if my wife lets me buy it). I hope this will lead to a 7 string version as Netherhound mentioned.


----------



## Zado (Oct 20, 2015)

I want these as well


----------



## vilk (Oct 20, 2015)

3! 3! 3! 3! 3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3


----------



## slayest (Oct 20, 2015)

+1

I like smaller explorers too, like Gibson X-plorer Pro which has a 20% downsized body.



Iamatlas said:


> Those pickguards though
> 
> They would look a lot better without one, however a smaller one would also be much, much better...... I love explorers but the pickguard covering the entire bottom neck side wing is ugly imo.....


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't like the PGs, don't like the body shapes. Pass


----------



## TedEH (Oct 20, 2015)

First one looks pretty cool. Disappointed that none of them are sevens though.


----------



## ridner (Oct 20, 2015)

#1


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 20, 2015)

I dig the burst one.


----------



## Zado (Oct 20, 2015)

If the model will get success, 7 string models and no pickguard versions will come as well


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 20, 2015)

1 is cool, 3 would be ideal in other colors. Super sexy explorer shape though. If they release a 7 string, it will be mine. As a sixer, I'm hesitant. I've already got a rotor, destroyer, Gibson explorer, and a warmoth. 

The fact that Schecter is phenomenal with erg's, I'm hoping a seven is inevitable.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Oct 20, 2015)

It was a tough choice, but the silver slightly edges out the quilt top for me. I really like the spartan vibe of it, for lack of a better word. I think the quilt would be improved with gold hardware, or leaving the chrome and just having uncovered pickups.


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 20, 2015)

1 & 2 for sure. Never liked the look of guitars like number 3, but they should make them all. Give more options.


----------



## Zado (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyway they say nothing it's decided yet, so you might express your preferences on facebook and let them know what you want I guess


----------



## cpfc_fan (Oct 20, 2015)

Not a huge fan of the pickguards on the guitars. Personally I like the first one's colour just take away that pickguard and you'll be sorted.


----------



## lemeker (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll gladly take #3.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2015)

Starting to change my mind and prefer #1.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 20, 2015)

With that pick-guard none of them. Without the pick-guard or maybe a different style, #3.

#1 would be sexy too without that big ugly piece of plastic.


----------



## kherman (Oct 20, 2015)

Destroyer influenced rear with a Iceman influenced horn.
Too bad it has a pickguard.


----------



## d_byrne23 (Oct 21, 2015)

Not crazy on them but I would have to go with #3...#1 being a close second!!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 21, 2015)

The first one for me. The bloody one is tacky and the amber one reminds me too much of the Ibanez Destroyer. Not a bad thing, but the silver is more sleek and unique  a reverse headstock and black pickguard would tie it all together perfectly for me!


----------



## chassless (Oct 21, 2015)

what's wrong with the pickguard?! it's great.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 21, 2015)

chassless said:


> what's wrong with the pickguard?! it's great.




imo- It needs to follow the edge of the body along the bottom edge... rather than just being perfectly straight. Along the opposite edge it needs to run parallel with the pups and neck... either stopping at the edge of the pup-rings or even going further up [under the strings] to run parallel with the top edge of the pup-rings. As for the ~ shape of the edge closest to the volume knob, it needs to come further down towards the knobs and be straight or angled as opposed to that little curvy ~ shaped edge. 

Too much conflicting/ contrasting going on with it. That's what gives this otherwise stunningly understated top a weird vibe....


----------



## chassless (Oct 21, 2015)

^ i think that all you've mentioned are what makes its design cool. i mean otherwise it would be very close to an original Explorer and that would be kind of boring. that pickguard and color scheme are part of what set this guitar (edit) apart from other more 'generic' designs (/edit).


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 21, 2015)

True that. Idk... It just doesn't "flow" when I look at it. Definitely adds some character... I'll give it that.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 21, 2015)

I like how the lower horn kind of mirrors the headstock


----------



## soylentgreene (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm kinda diggin #2 lol Damn splatter!!!


----------



## Edika (Oct 23, 2015)

Concerning the pick guard, even though it looks nice it doesn't do exactly what the Gibson Explorer pick guard does. So from a functionality aspect it could just be absent, as in the graphics model. 
I have had several guitars without pick guards and I have never managed to create pick scratches. I actually am surprised how people manage to, unless they're playing some form of punk or just violently strumming the guitar.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah, pickguards are largely aesthetic. Case in point, why have it on the horn at all? I mean outside of the Gibson model, which has it go there for obvious practicle reasons. I don't know which I prefer though. I really do like the pickguard, but it looks nice without it too. Hopefully there will be floyded and pickguardless versions of the two non graphic ones.


----------



## Zado (Oct 23, 2015)

Still,if they don't mess up things, it will be possible to get something not too far from this without selling organs


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 23, 2015)

Is that a sustainer in the neck or some weird kind of double minihumbucker thing? Either way, I'd like to play it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2015)

Possibly a mini-humbucker and Jackson-made sustainer pickup.


----------



## chassless (Oct 24, 2015)

looks similar to a BKP Blackhawk in design. but the picture looks old so it can't be that.


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2015)

Better pic




*me cries*


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

Just looked into it a bit. Likely a Dimarzio Fast track and the Jackson sustainer. Ditch the middle hum and I'd like to try something similar. I love those sc sized humbuckers, and sustainers are just fun.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2015)

chassless said:


> looks similar to a BKP Blackhawk in design. but the picture looks old so it can't be that.



It's actually newer than the Black Hawk. I think he got this guitar back in 2013 or 2014. 

And as said above, it's a SC-sized humbucker with a Jackson sustainer pickup.


----------



## p4vl (Oct 24, 2015)

Bring back the Stiletto:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2015)

p4vl said:


> Bring back the Stiletto:


You're way, way, way late to the party.


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2015)

I fear too many here don't follow our topic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I guess this is worth a bump. The poll results seem to have given us this:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 9, 2016)

First one is beautiful. The splatter one is sick too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm hoping we get the first one eventually.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 9, 2016)

^Absolutely agreed! But the block inlays can stay. 

edit: Oh boy, the blood splattered one was in second place?


----------



## DeathChord (Jan 9, 2016)

#1 but minus the pickguard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

Since there's no switch on the pickguard, it looks like you can remove the pickguard with no routing.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 9, 2016)

Zado said:


> I want these as well



I really really like the one on the right. Please, Schecter?


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> I really really like the one on the right. Please, Schecter?



https://www.facebook.com/schectergu...pe=3&comment_id=1242735165743292&notif_t=like

deliver likes here and maybe they'll see

Interesting pickup set too, SunsetStrip/Pasadena, me likes very much


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

The SS seems a lot like a Duncan SH-5 judging by the description. If it's under $800, I'm definitely saving for one.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2016)

I remember a guy playing their pups and givin me some descriptions about them.. the Sunset Strip should be sort of a Schecter's take on a Duncan Distortion, and essentially the most 80's oriented pickup, with a top end that would remind the DD but the muscularity of a DiMarzio. No doubt an interesting concept


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 9, 2016)

By far one of the best looking explorer clones I've seen. Still, if they don't add a string, my wallet is safe. I have too many six string explorers, including a Gibson, I just don't care for another right now. If they make a seven though, it'd be a dream come true for this poor loser.


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2016)

Everyone complains about all black guitar rosters
Schecter releases quilted maple, orange top guitar as winner of online poll and listening to consumers
People make mock-up asking for a gloss black version

There's no winning for them is there?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> By far one of the best looking explorer clones I've seen. Still, if they don't add a string, my wallet is safe. I have too many six string explorers, including a Gibson, I just don't care for another right now. If they make a seven though, it'd be a dream come true for this poor loser.



I'm guessing they're going to release this to test the waters.

If it does good (which I HOPE it does since it's probably my favorite Explorer clone right now), then I'd imagine we'll get some E-1's (the model name) in several different series, as well as an ERG one or two.


----------



## starkill (Jan 9, 2016)

I say clearly #1 but I'd love to have it with 24 Frets full 2 octave fretboard.


----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 9, 2016)

The amber one has my vote


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing they're going to release this to test the waters.
> 
> If it does good (which I HOPE it does since it's probably my favorite Explorer clone right now), then I'd imagine we'll get some E-1's (the model name) in several different series, as well as an ERG one or two.



I may have to drop some money on one then to show my interest. 

Legit, explorers are my favorite guitar shape. I want a seven string so bad I've begun to make my own. I have no wood-working skills either, so I don't anticipate it looking any good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2016)

eoinbmorg said:


> The amber one has my vote



You're late. The amber one was announced earlier today.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2016)

MFB said:


> Everyone complains about all black guitar rosters
> Schecter releases quilted maple, orange top guitar as winner of online poll and listening to consumers
> People make mock-up asking for a gloss black version
> 
> There's no winning for them is there?



I just think Explorers look better in gloss white or black


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jan 10, 2016)

Then you're in luck! Gibson has been making gloss black explorers for a while now, and you can find them for decent used prices.

Edit: Also, destroyers and LTD's EX series both come in black gloss. The ibby being pretty close to the Schecter shape too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

Zado said:


> I just think Explorers look better in gloss white or black



Well then buy this one so Schecter knows people actually want more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2016)

Special Edition : E-1 Custom Special Edition

I'm guessing it'll be around $900? The pricing is messed up on their site.

EDIT: They fixed it. $899.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't complain, its already on sale.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 15, 2016)

Probably germany get's the guitar later this year. No problem, this is gonna be imported in no time


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 17, 2016)

That platinum


----------



## Splenetic (Jan 17, 2016)

Definitely love the 3rd one. Reminds me of the classy looking sunburst Hamer Explorers.... on speed. Glad it won, although I do think they should make both that one and the first one.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 15, 2016)

Why couldn't they have put that headstock on their new tele?


----------



## Zado (Feb 15, 2016)

I hope this one will make into production as well someday


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 15, 2016)

I should have one of the E1 Explorers in a few months. Will do a NDG once I have it.


----------



## chassless (Feb 15, 2016)

i love New Duitar Gays.


----------

